# Best North GA Smallmouth Bass fishing lake



## okeespec (Oct 21, 2008)

I really want to go try and catch some small mouth bass.  Can someone tell me which North GA lake has the best population of small mouth bass and maybe some tips on baits to catch them on?

I've never caught one and I want to go try.  I'd also be taking the family so any places to stay recomendations are also greatly appreciated.


----------



## gator808 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lake Blue Ridge, now I would love to give you some tips but I struggle with the smallmouth fishing myself. I have heard that tubes and flukes on rocky points work....but like I said I feel lucky when I catch a smallmouth


----------



## ugabowhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

I have heard rumors that some other lakes have smallmouth, but i believe blue ridge is the only lake to have an established population. I have never caught one, but i'll be fishing blue ridge the week before thanksgiving. i have heard that flukes, jigs, jighead worms, and spooks/sammys work well.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Oct 22, 2008)

Chickamauga lake has some monster small mouth in it. The lake is located just south of chattanooga right on the Ga - Tenn  line......


----------



## Tim L (Oct 22, 2008)

I've heard there are still a few in Nottley and Chatugue but Blue Ridge has the most.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 6, 2008)

Blue Ridge without a doubt. The only place in Ga I have ever caught them and pretty small, easy to get around. There are two bait stores close by who are real helpful with tips and latest tactics. 

If all else fails, get some bass minnows, rig with small split shot and ease around rocky points starting around the dam all the way down to star creek. Maybe get a walleye or two if you are lucky, good eating.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 6, 2008)

I caught a small mouth in the Toccoa river...which feeds in the lake BR.


----------



## bassjake (Nov 6, 2008)

I fish Blue ridge every now and then and sometimes we do well and other times we only get 1 or 2. I use flukes and super spooks alot. When it is colder we use jigs, shakyheads, and drop shot. When u r there hold on tight to ur rod because when one hits hes gonna want to rip the rod out of ur hand. They are mean fish.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

Travel north to Tennessee and you'll be in smallie territory.  Georgia has a very poor population of them.  Miles and miles of excellent river smallies up here.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 6, 2008)

Consider Lake Jocasee. Just out of GA, above Keowee in the Savannah river cain. Big Smallies and everything else. Deep, clear, and undeveloped.


----------



## Bigredbullet21xd (Nov 6, 2008)

Blue Ridge is your best bet. Nottely and Chatuge have a few brownfish left but catching them is more of an accident than a plan. The next 2 months are best. All you have to throw is a worm or a tube. Just be kind and release what you catch. Killing a smallmouth is akin to burning the flag in these parts.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

> Killing a smallmouth is akin to burning the flag in these parts.



My sentiments exactly.


----------

